# Little birdie was caught in my blue bin



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

found em while mowing my lawn, I released it back to the wooded area in the back of my house. Saw his mom came and guided him back to into the shrubs, I guess there is a nest there. They disappeared quickly before I can take the picture, but he is in good hand now. bye bye birdie.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww, what a heartwarming story! What kind of bird is it? A baby robin?

I remember one day when I was at work, there was a little bird caught behind the shelf behind the counter. It took me like 4 hours to get him out (between serving customers), and he bit me when I grabbed him haha! But he flew away with his buddies when I put him outside, lucky little bugger. (He was lucky I was working cause no one else at my work cared).


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Aww, what a heartwarming story! What kind of bird is it? A baby robin?
> 
> I remember one day when I was at work, there was a little bird caught behind the shelf behind the counter. It took me like 4 hours to get him out (between serving customers), and he bit me when I grabbed him haha! But he flew away with his buddies when I put him outside, lucky little bugger. (He was lucky I was working cause no one else at my work cared).


I have no idea, I googled robin, his mom doesn't look like that. let me see if I can find em.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I have no idea, I googled robin, his mom doesn't look like that. let me see if I can find em.


What about a Starling?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> What about a Starling?


Yea, I think that's it, I see eagles too here in oak ridges, richmond hill.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Aww, what a heartwarming story! What kind of bird is it? A baby robin?
> 
> I remember one day when I was at work, there was a little bird caught behind the shelf behind the counter. It took me like 4 hours to get him out (between serving customers), and he bit me when I grabbed him haha! But he flew away with his buddies when I put him outside, lucky little bugger. (He was lucky I was working cause no one else at my work cared).


When I was working for business depot, we found pigeon nest and babies in the warehouse, these birds seek warm area to chill in the winter


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Yea, I think that's it, I see eagles too here in oak ridges, richmond hill.


Cool! I haven't seen many eagles in Ontario, but back in BC, they were everywhere. There was this one place on the road beside the river where there'd always be at least ten in the trees.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holidays said:


> When I was working for business depot, we found pigeon nest and babies in the warehouse, these birds seek warm area to chill in the winter


Aww, cute! I found the bird during the summer. It was just a little sparrow, they'd always come in because the door to the store was crappy and it'd always stay open. 99% of the time they died.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

There is an apple tree so, I get a few visitors flying by  and yes...I tried the apple soooooooooooo sour and yucky, unbelievable how the birds can eat them


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Aww, cute! I found the bird during the summer. It was just a little sparrow, they'd always come in because the door to the store was crappy and it'd always stay open. 99% of the time they died.


they would die in the store or in the wild? in the wild, they shouldn't die no?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holidays said:


> they would die in the store or in the wild? in the wild, they shouldn't die no?


Yeah they would die when they got trapped in the store. Either the people that worked there killed them or they'd get trapped behind the produce stand or cigarette shelf.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Yeah they would die when they got trapped in the store. Either the people that worked there killed them or they'd get trapped behind the produce stand or cigarette shelf.


well at least the one that you released will survive...hopefully. dead bird and produce...not good...


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Holidays said:


> well at least the one that you released will survive...hopefully. dead bird and produce...not good...


Yeah! I hope he's still out there somewhere. 

Yeah heh... it's not the classiest joint in the universe though (Rabba).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee starlings.. Even thou they are invasive I do think they are adorable. They can even learn to talk!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Holidays said:


> found em while mowing my lawn, I released it back to the wooded area in the back of my house. Saw his mom came and guided him back to into the shrubs, I guess there is a nest there. They disappeared quickly before I can take the picture, but he is in good hand now. bye bye birdie.


I had a robins nest right in the back before in my magnolia tree last year IIRC. It was so low on the tree I was able to take a small ladder and peer into the nest. I also saw one of them on the grass as they must have fell out of the nest when they're learning to fly or hop-fly that is.

That pic without a close up shot look very much like a robin but I could be wrong. I did take a pic (have to find it) of a baby robin that fell out of the nest before and I put it back in the nest.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

IIRC, young starlings are more or less solid slate gray. I don't know if the little bird is a robin but it might be something related. It looks sort of robin-ish. Some kind of thrush?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

What you've got there is 100% a baby robin, _Turdus migratorius_. They young ones have dark backs like the adults, but instead of a red belly they have a white belly with black spots. The red then grows in over time.

Here are some resources in case you find another baby bird:

How to help baby birds

FLAP (I've been a volunteer with FLAP for several years now).


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hmmm...the mom doesn't look like this, she doesn't have orange body: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Turdus-migratorius-002.jpg, I could be wrong though. the little baby looks like little chicken, the tail hasn't fully grown, he can't fly yet


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Some pics of baby robins*



Holidays said:


> hmmm...the mom doesn't look like this, she doesn't have orange body: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Turdus-migratorius-002.jpg, I could be wrong though. the little baby looks like little chicken, the tail hasn't fully grown, he can't fly yet


If his tail is very short, he's just very young.  Some robins have a paler belly (a sort of peach colour instead of orangey-red). Maybe you saw the mom (or dad) only from the back?

Here are some more photos of baby robins: 

















Look at the face on your bird and the faces of these birds.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

characinfan said:


> If his tail is very short, he's just very young.  Some robins have a paler belly (a sort of peach colour instead of orangey-red). Maybe you saw the mom (or dad) only from the back?
> 
> Here are some more photos of baby robins:
> 
> ...


super cute...okay if I see them around again, I'll take some pics


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It pooped in your blue bin


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It pooped in your blue bin


it did several times lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad u were able to help holiday!! I love birds. They r sooo cute. Lol. My Quaker parrot tells me he loves me everyday. Hahhaha


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Female robins are duller and browner in color than the male in the picture. The chest and belly are a sort of dull rusty color instead of the brighter color of males.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Glad u were able to help holiday!! I love birds. They r sooo cute. Lol. My Quaker parrot tells me he loves me everyday. Hahhaha


cool, do you let your parrot fly out and come back in? I don't know if parrot can do that. I used to have pigeons back in indonesia, my brother and I used to ride our bikes and take a few pigeons with us and release them somewhere kinda far and they always find their way home. I love birds too.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bae said:


> Female robins are duller and browner in color than the male in the picture. The chest and belly are a sort of dull rusty color instead of the brighter color of males.


You could be right, I didn't catch a good sight, I'll try to take some pics if I see them again.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I think you guys are right its a robin baby, also saw a black crow eating the apple.


----------

